# Companies who give back



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

I've noticed lots of outdoor companies claim to donate certain percentage to charities and causes. I think that's a good thing that they do that, however I have never made a purchase based on that.

Does a company donating part of your purchase towards a cause really matter to you? If so, what types of organizations do you like to see them give to? If a product was $5 more expensive, but also gives towards a cause, would you buy it vs the cheaper one that doesn't give back?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

It depends on where the money will go for me. (if it ever does go to a cause) If its earmarked for SFW I'll stop shopping with that company all together. I would purchase the higher priced product if it was going to a local charity or group that has a strong ethical reputation.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

As an insider to that sort of stuff, I don't like it. Most of the time it just goes to a fund and then who knows where it goes? 

I tried not to do that when I was making those decisions, as I preferred to just get lower prices rather than force someone to buy a product that they may or may not want to give their money to. I figured if people or the organization wanted to, then they could donate to that cause. Companies are going to take their profits first and then distribute to the organizations, it's your money going, not theirs. Trust me on that.


----------



## outn'bout1 (Sep 17, 2007)

First off my answer is yes, I do.

I've also worked on habitat projects where funds were donated from private companies.

I've also been asked by Cabelas if I wanted to make a donation for conservation. When I asked, "what does that mean or where does it go", the cashier had no idea, so I declined.


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

outn'bout1 said:


> First off my answer is yes, I do.
> 
> I've also worked on habitat projects where funds were donated from private companies.
> 
> I've also been asked by Cabelas if I wanted to make a donation for conservation. When I asked, "what does that mean or where does it go", the cashier had no idea, so I declined.


That's a great question to ask. I'm sure they don't train their employees on where the money goes.


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

Thanks for the input everyone. I think companies that toot their horn about donating money are about as annoying as companies saying "We're all in this together". Scratch that, not even close as bad.


----------

